# Best place to buy shrimp online?



## Kip (Jun 27, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good place to get a ton of ghost shrimp online? My LFS sells them for $1.49 a piece!


----------



## eon17 (Aug 30, 2007)

oh my god thats alot! 25 cents here!! Im sure somone who has them cheap at there LFS would be willing to send you some if you pay...i would but theres never more than 10 here


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Dr.s Foster and Smith sells them for something like $25 for 80-100. Their shipping is expensive. But the one thing you have to consider with ALL Drs F&S livestock orders is that their stock is VERY healthy (relatively speaking) - very low losses or DOAs. If you order something from them, and you lose more than 5% of the stock, they'll credit you for the loss. But you need to strongly consider the probability that the problem was NOT with their stock...

I've got "quality" LFS's locally that I can get stock for less than half the Drs F&S price (when you include shipping). But I order from them anyway, just because losses are so incredibly low.

Check it out. You can't go wrong.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Kip said:


> Can anyone recommend a good place to get a ton of ghost shrimp online? My LFS sells them for $1.49 a piece!


PetCo/PetSmart has them pretty cheap when they stock them.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

What type of shrimp? Check out the Swap and Shop section here.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow thats alot of money just for them. Thats around here you can get them for 10cents each.


----------



## Kip (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks! Yes Petco supposedly gets them here but they're .50 or so and they never seem to have them ...

Plus I wanted to get about 100 ... my discus like them and I'm trying to combat this *#@$&! hair algae!


----------



## heinzanova (Aug 25, 2007)

I would goto PetSmart for Ghost shrimp, our local ones in the SF Bay Area have them for .30$ each

For other types of shrimp I would probably by from the Planet Inverts site. I have ordered some greens, yellows, and snowballs from them, so far I have gotten the greens and yellows and they are doing amazing, and my snowballs should be here tomorrow.

Delt with a few other people online via aquabid and sites, just not the same quality.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Ah, wow, so expensive. I have LFS that sell feeder shrimp 15 for $1! Maybe I should buy them to feed something... First to find something to feed


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

They go for $25/ea here. That's definitely too much. You sure ther're not amanos or something else, right?


----------



## Kip (Jun 27, 2007)

gotcheaprice said:


> Ah, wow, so expensive. I have LFS that sell feeder shrimp 15 for $1! Maybe I should buy them to feed something... First to find something to feed


EXACTLY what I'm looking for ... now to find one in SoCal!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Kip said:


> EXACTLY what I'm looking for ... now to find one in SoCal!


Kip, will your discus eat live fish? =p


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

How come you don't get cherry shrimp from another forum member and then breed them?


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

epicfish said:


> PetCo/PetSmart has them pretty cheap when they stock them.


Was just looking @ them today, they're .30 each. But I passed cuz the ones here looked BAD! Was afraid to buy them and whatever they may have back home to my tank.
________
Xtremeblonde


----------



## heinzanova (Aug 25, 2007)

yeah I had alot of ones from petsmart in the past just die... my tanks have great conditions. It is sad, that petshrimp site has an artical about quality of glass shrimp/ghost shrimp in LFS....


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

The ghost shrimp in LPS are sickly to begin with. Take into consideration that most people just buy them for feeders. I used to buy them for that purpose when I had cichlids....anyway, they're not exactly kept in optimum breeding conditions, nor is much care put into transportation or handling once they get to the LPS. I used to work at one that would get a huge shipment of ghost shrimp every week and AT LEAST 40-50% of them would end up dying. No joke. They were still $.25/ea. Imagine how cheap they could have been with a little more care and allowing the store the same profit margin?


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

My LFS sells them 10 for $1. I mostly feed them to my turtle, but I have about half a dozen or so in my fish tank. I've had them for about 8 months and they are doing fine.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

gotcheapprice, the ones you see here (Hawaii) are actually wild form neocaridina dent. the same species as red cherries, they were released way back and have now become an invasive species here. the stores all buy from this one guy that goes to a stream somewhere and scoops them by the thousands. you cant buy what everyone in the 48 states call ghost shrimp here, they are illegal. though for feeders, the wild form neocaridina, breeds alot faster and is easier to keep (no special water parameters etc) than ghosts, if you are trying to setup your own feeder population. they dont get as large as ghosts though, so you would need more per feeding.


----------

